# [EVDL] New Motor Care



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Jim the Motor God;

Just received my new ADV DC FB1-4001A Series motor from the UPS man.
Since I'll be stubbing my toe on this thing for the next ~ 6 months,
how about some advice for all the beginners on taking care of it.

What to do when first receiving it.
Testing it and at what voltage is best.
What to do while it sits and waits for it's new home.

Thanks;
Dennis
Elsberry, MO

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

--- "Pestka, Dennis J" <[email protected]>


> wrote:
> 
> > Jim the Motor God;
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> 
> I prefer to use a brush seater and just get it over
> with in a minute or two. 


What is a brush seater?

-- 
Eduardo K. | 
http://www.carfun.cl | I'm white and nerdy
http://ev.nn.cl | Weird Al
|

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Eduardo,

Jim might kick my butt, but I'll give it a go.

First off, there is shaping and seating. Brushes
rarely exactly fit the radius of the comm surface. So
a "stone" is used to shape the brush to the correct
radius. This is an abrasive bar which is pressed
against the comm while it is spinning. The abrasive
particles are dislodged from the bar and travel around
the surface of the comm under the brushes grinding
them to the comm radius. The stone material is soft
enough not to damage the copper comm surface but hard
enough to grind the carbon/graphite brush material. 
This process should be done at the end of the line in
the motor factory.

Seating the brush actually happens only under load. 
This is a process linked to establishing the film or
patina on the comm surface. A shaped brush will have
the contact surface the correct shape but is still
rough. A seated brush contact surface is nice and
shinny. Depending on all sorts of things, to fully
seat brushes will take hours to days of running at
load. The brushes will function best when they are
well seated, that is have the lowest contact drop,
lowest friction and longest life.

Hope I didn't cross Jim too much.

Jeff






> --- Eduardo Kaftanski <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > >
> > > I prefer to use a brush seater and just get it
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey Jim,
You forgot to tell him about all the love and affection you have to give a motor daily. You know, the pep talks, life's lessons, and the firm fatherly advice. None of that threatening stuff like "if you don't behave I'm gonna drive you through a flooded street"....or " better behave or I'm gonna zorch you with 2000 A".....none of that stuff though.

;-)





> >From: Jim Husted wrote:
> >
> >
> > Hey Dennis
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have to agree Mike.

It is the affection given to a motor that will give it the strength to 
take on the hard times that life unexpectedly throws at you, like 
flooded streets, slow ICE's or even fast ones.

It also gives a motor the inspiration and courage to say things like, 
"Feed me!..... Amps! I want Amps... Give me more Amps!!!"

It's a good thing.

Ken



-----Original Message-----
From: MIKE WILLMON <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Tue, 7 Aug 2007 12:17 pm
Subject: Re: [EVDL] New Motor Care


Hey Jim,
You forgot to tell him about all the love and affection you have to 
give a motor
daily. You know, the pep talks, life's lessons, and the firm fatherly 
advice.
None of that threatening stuff like "if you don't behave I'm gonna 
drive you
through a flooded street"....or " better behave or I'm gonna zorch you 
with 2000
A".....none of that stuff though.

;-)


________________________________________________________________________
AOL now offers free email to everyone. Find out more about what's free 
from AOL at AOL.com.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> --- MIKE WILLMON <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Hey Jim,
> > You forgot to tell him about all the love and
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> --- Jeff Major <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > Hi Eduardo,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> --- "Joseph T. " <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Two, are you saying that you're supposed to stick
> > this thing into the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Jim and others;

Thanks for the great response.
I have one more question.

Would it be OK to run/test this motor with 36VDC ?

I already have this set this up in my work shop.
I have a double ended male plug pig tail that I run from the accessory
plug on my Electric tractor into an outlet in the basement of my shop.
This outlet feeds another outlet on the upper floor.
I used all #12 wire with 2 prong twist lock plugs that match the
accessory plug on my tractor, and each outlet is labeled 36VDC.
This allows me to fool with 36VDC motors and accessories for my tractor
upstairs in my shop.



Thanks;
Dennis
Elsberry, MO

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Dennis,

Depends on the motor in question, but likely 36 volts
is too high for a no load free run on a series motor. 
12 volts usually gets them spinning about as high as
you dare.

Jeff



--- "Pestka, Dennis J" <[email protected]>


> wrote:
> 
> > Jim and others;
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Joseph,

See inserted comments.......




> --- "Joseph T. " <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > "Depending on all sorts of things, to fully
> > seat brushes will take hours to days of running at
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

--- "Pestka, Dennis J" <[email protected]>


> wrote:
> 
> > Jim and others;
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> --- [email protected] wrote:
> 
> >
> > I have to agree Mike.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Read you loud and clear !
That's why I ask the experts.

Thanks to everyone;
Dennis
Elsberry, MO 

-----Original Message-----
From: Jim Husted [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Wednesday, August 08, 2007 8:52 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] New Motor Care


--- "Pestka, Dennis J" <[email protected]>


> wrote:
> 
> > Jim and others;
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------

